# ما هي حدود العورة للرجل وللمرأة حسب الديانة المسيحية



## رقم واحد (26 مارس 2011)

*اعزائي المسيحيين حاب أسألكم سؤال
ما هي حدود العورة للرجل وللمرأة حسب الديانة المسيحية
وشكرا*


----------



## رقم واحد (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

لو سمحتم اريد اجابة


----------



## أمال حنا (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

انا بالنسبة لي لاتوجد عورة 
سوى عورة العقل


----------



## رقم واحد (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

*عفوا أمال 
أريد إجابة واضحة ومن كتب مسيحية 
وشكرا*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

توجد بعض الأديان التى من صنع الشيطان ، تقول أن المرأة كلها عورة ، وحتى صوتها (مع أنه غير جسمى) هو أيضاً عورة . ومع ذلك ، وفى نفس الوقت ، تقول بأن عورة المرأة الجارية (العبدة) تقتصر على من صرتها فما أسفل

أما فى الدين الإلهى الحقيقى ، فالحشمة مطلوبة للرجل والمرأة معاً ، بدون الدخول فى حماقة مساحات التغطية ما بين ورقة الشجرة وما بين الخيمة الكاملة 

فإن السالكين بالروح يهتمون بالروحيات ، ولا ينغمسون فى هذه المهاترات

ولسنا فى ذلك نبيح عدم الحشمة ، بل نثبتها ، بجعلها تنبع من روح الإنسان وليس من خيمة تخفيه هو (أو هى) عن الأنظار ، بينما تحتها دعارة ، مثلما سبقوقال الإرهابى التائب عادل عبد الباقى ، أيام وزير الداخلية المتميز : الألفى


----------



## رقم واحد (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

*لو سمحت أريد رد من كتب خاصة بدينكم ولا اريد كلام بدون دليل *
*لو سمحت...*


*تم تغيير اللون الأحمر بواسطة المشرف *
*لأن استعماله في كامل النص هو للمشرف فقط*


----------



## أمال حنا (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

بديننا لايوجد عورة للمرأة ولا للرجل 
 طالما مشينا على تعاليم السيد المسيح 
العورة تكمن احيانا في النفوس رغم الغطاء الكامل للجسد عزيزي 
وارجو منك التوضيح ماذا تقصد بالعورة
وماهي عورة المرأة في ديانتكم ايضا


----------



## bob (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

*بص يا استاذي العزيز
الكتاب المقدس بينصح التحلي بالحشمة لكن مش بيفرض علي حد لبس معين 
فالجسد يغطي لانة مسكن للة اوهيكل للة.
وعضو في جسد المسيح المقدس وليس لانة ردئ او قبيح
ان في حشمة الشابة المسيحية وهي تغطي جسدها ليس لانة قبيح او شر
ولا لمجرد التزام بشكل موحد او حتي مجرد حفظ لها.
بل لان جسدها مبارك وكريم يليق بة الغطاء والستر لانة بحسب تعبير اشعياءالنبي"ان لكل مجد غطاء" [اش4: 5]
و كذلك ان النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع و تعقل لا بضفائر او ذهب او لالئ او ملابس كثيرة الثمن ( 1 تى 2 : 9 )
و لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من ضفر الشعر و التحلي بالذهب و لبس الثياب ( 1 بط 3 : 3 ) 
و ربما يفيدك هذا الموضوع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83802*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

*أخى العزيز :
بالنسبة لزى معين فى المسيحية مفروض على المسيحيين للبسه لكى لاتظهر العوره كما تسميها فهو أمر غير موجود وغير وارد ذكره لأن المسيحية سمت بتفكيرنا وطلبت منا قطع المسببات من جذورها:
1- المسيحية تعلم دائما بأن لا نكون عثرة لأحد فمن يلبس لبسا معثرا فهذا أمر غير مقبول باللمرة فى المسيحية.
2- المسيحية سمت بفكر الرجل ونظرته فأعلنت أن من نظر لإمرأة بشهوة فقد زنى بها فى قلبة.

أما عن العورة فأى انسان يعرف ماهى والامر غير محتاج لتعريف أو اجتهاد .*


----------



## Rosetta (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

*في المسيحية لا يوجد شيء إسمه " عورة " لأن جسد الإنسان هو هيكل للروح القدس فيه يمجد الله القدوس فإلهنا لا يخلق عورات !!! 
ولكن هناك شيء إسمه الإحتشام سواء للمرأة أو للرجل .. فالكتاب المقدس أمر بالإحتشام و اللبس المحتشم
حيث يجب تغطية أجزاء الجسد التي تكون عثرة للأخرين 

«وكذلك أن النساء يزيِّنَّ ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع وتعقل» (1تيموثاوس2: 9)

«صاحيًا عاقلاً مُحتشمًا» (1تيموثاوس3: 2)
​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

توضيحاً لما سبق وذكرته فى مداخلتى السابقة ، عن عادل عبد الباقى

فقد كان ذلك فى حلقة  مذاعة مباشرة من التلفزيون المصرى آنذاك ، وقد قال فيها عادل عبد الباقى ، بالحرف :

*"وجدت تحت النقاب دعارة"

*​​


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

*1 وَكَانَتْ إِلَيَّ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ قَائِلَةً:*
*2 «يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، عَرِّفْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بِرَجَاسَاتِهَا،*
*3 وَقُلْ: هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لأُورُشَلِيمَ: مَخْرَجُكِ وَمَوْلِدُكِ مِنْ أَرْضِ كَنْعَانَ. أَبُوكِ أَمُورِيٌّ وَأُمُّكِ حِثِّيَّةٌ.


*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

*وَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً:*
*2 «يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، كَانَ امْرَأَتَانِ ابْنَتَا أُمٍّ وَاحِدَةٍ،*
*3 وَزَنَتَا بِمِصْرَ. فِي صِبَاهُمَا زَنَتَا. هُنَاكَ دُغْدِغَتْ ثُدِيُّهُمَا، وَهُنَاكَ تَزَغْزَغَتْ تَرَائِبُ عُذْرَتِهِمَا.*
*4 وَاسْمُهُمَا: أُهُولَةُ الْكَبِيرَةُ، وَأُهُولِيبَةُ أُخْتُهَا. وَكَانَتَا لِي، وَوَلَدَتَا بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. وَاسْمَاهُمَا: السَّامِرَةُ «أُهُولَةُ»، وَأُورُشَلِيمُ «أُهُولِيبَةُ».
عيب يا استاذ لما متقراش انت مش صغير على الكلام دا 
فين بقة الكلام عن ان المراة عورة  فى فكر الكتاب 
ثانيا تعرف مفهوم العورة فى العبرية؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*

*عَوْرَةَ امْرَأَةِ أَخِيكَ لاَ تَكْشِفْ. إِنَّهَا عَوْرَةُ أَخِيكَ
**עֶרְוַת אֵשֶׁת־אָחִיךָ לֹא תְגַלֵּה עֶרְוַת אָחִיךָ הִוא׃ ס*
*العورة هى nakedness العرى *
*1) nakedness, nudity, shame, pudenda*
*a) pudenda (implying shameful exposure)*
*b) nakedness of a thing, indecency, improper behaviour*
*c) exposed, undefended (fig.)*​*مش واحدة ماشية فى الشارع تبقى عورة
عورة المراة هى امراة مجردة من ملابسها تماما(عريانة)
دا كان محرم انك تتطلع على عورة اهل بيتك المحرمين عليك *


----------



## رقم واحد (27 مارس 2011)

*رد: اجابة لو سمحتم..*



أمال حنا قال:


> بديننا لايوجد عورة للمرأة ولا للرجل
> طالما مشينا على تعاليم السيد المسيح
> العورة تكمن احيانا في النفوس رغم الغطاء الكامل للجسد عزيزي
> وارجو منك التوضيح ماذا تقصد بالعورة
> وماهي عورة المرأة في ديانتكم ايضا



اهلا بك 
العورة هي ما يجب تغطيته من اجزاء الجسم ولا يجوز اظهاره
وعورة المرأة في الاسلام جميع اجزاء جسمها ما عدا الوجه والكفين والقدمين
اعطيكي الزبدة من سرالي
انت كإمرأة ما هي أجزاء جسمك التي يجب أن تغطيها عن الرجال حسب ديانتكي المسيحية؟


----------



## رقم واحد (27 مارس 2011)

*حسنا أعزائي أشكركم جزيلا على الردود ولكن أريد ان أسألكم سؤال خلاصة
أنت يا رجل ما الذي تمتنع عن كشفه من جسمك امام الناس حسب دينك المسيحي؟
وأنت يا امرأة ما الذي تمتنعين عن كشفه من جسمك أمام الناس حسب دينك المسيحي؟

وشكرا لكم مرة أخرى على ادبكم واخلاقكم في الحوار*


----------



## Rosetta (27 مارس 2011)

رقم واحد قال:


> *حسنا أعزائي أشكركم جزيلا على الردود ولكن أريد ان أسألكم سؤال خلاصة
> أنت يا رجل ما الذي تمتنع عن كشفه من جسمك امام الناس حسب دينك المسيحي؟
> وأنت يا امرأة ما الذي تمتنعين عن كشفه من جسمك أمام الناس حسب دينك المسيحي؟
> 
> وشكرا لكم مرة أخرى على ادبكم واخلاقكم في الحوار*


*
بعد كل هذه الإجابات رجعت لنفس السؤال 
و كأننا كنا نجيب على سؤال أخر مثلا !!!!!!!
​*


----------



## رقم واحد (27 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> بعد كل هذه الإجابات رجعت لنفس السؤال
> و كأننا كنا نجيب على سؤال أخر مثلا !!!!!!!
> ​*


*
آسف يا Rosetta  بصراحة الاجابات كانت شافية بس انا حاب اشوف مثال لانه اي اشي ما بتوضح الا بمثال 
اوكي
انت يا ست شو هي الاجزاء اللي بتكشفيها من بدنك ووجهك في حياتك العامة حسب دينك المسيحي؟
والسؤال مكرر للرجال أيضاً
فقط اجيبيني وصدقيني السؤال ليس بهذه الدرجة من التعقيد 
لو سمحتي 
وشكرا*


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

رقم واحد قال:


> *
> آسف يا Rosetta  بصراحة الاجابات كانت شافية بس انا حاب اشوف مثال لانه اي اشي ما بتوضح الا بمثال
> اوكي
> انت يا ست شو هي الاجزاء اللي بتكشفيها من بدنك ووجهك في حياتك العامة حسب دينك المسيحي؟
> ...


*يا اخي العزيز قلت لك انا و اخوتي انه لا يوجد ما يسمي العورة في المسيحية لكن يوجد شيء يسمي الحشمة و علي اساس الحشمة بيحدد الانسان سواء رجل او امراة ما يلبسه و يغطيه او ما يكشفه هل وصلت الفكرة ان في المسيحية مفيش الزام او فريضة *


----------



## Rosetta (27 مارس 2011)

رقم واحد قال:


> *
> آسف يا Rosetta  بصراحة الاجابات كانت شافية بس انا حاب اشوف مثال لانه اي اشي ما بتوضح الا بمثال
> اوكي
> انت يا ست شو هي الاجزاء اللي بتكشفيها من بدنك ووجهك في حياتك العامة حسب دينك المسيحي؟
> ...



*على المرأة أن تغطي أجزاء جسدها التي تكون عثرة للرجل 
و على الرجل أيضا يغطي أجزاء جسده التي تكون عثرة للمرأة

وصلت؟​*


----------



## رقم واحد (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *يا اخي العزيز قلت لك انا و اخوتي انه لا يوجد ما يسمي العورة في المسيحية لكن يوجد شيء يسمي الحشمة و علي اساس الحشمة بيحدد الانسان سواء رجل او امراة ما يلبسه و يغطيه او ما يكشفه هل وصلت الفكرة ان في المسيحية مفيش الزام او فريضة *



اوك 
انت يا bob شو اللي بتغطيه عن الناس في الحياة العامة وشو اللي بتجيز ان تكشفه امام الناس حسب دينك ؟؟
وشكرا


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

*مش عارف ليه يا اخي حاسس يا اما احنا بتكتب هندي و انت مش عارف تقرا يا اما انت مش بتقرا*


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

رقم واحد قال:


> اوك
> انت يا bob شو اللي بتغطيه عن الناس في الحياة العامة وشو اللي بتجيز ان تكشفه امام الناس حسب دينك ؟؟
> وشكرا


*بص يا اخي انا لو شايف اني ودني حتعثر غيري و من الحشمة اني اغطيها حغطيها يعني حاجة ترجعلي مفيش حاجة فرض*


----------



## fredyyy (27 مارس 2011)

رقم واحد قال:


> *آسف يا Rosetta بصراحة الاجابات كانت شافية *
> *بس انا حاب اشوف مثال لانه اي اشي ما بتوضح الا بمثال *
> *اوكي*
> *انت يا ست شو هي الاجزاء اللي بتكشفيها من بدنك ووجهك في حياتك العامة حسب دينك المسيحي؟*
> ...





*إن كنت تعرف أن السؤال غير مُعقد *

*إذاً أن تعرف الإجابة *

*إكشف عن هدف سؤالك بدون تعقيد *

*وإلا سأغلق الموضوع ... مشرف القسم fredyyy*

*رجاء من الأخوة الأفاضل عدم الرد على السؤال *

*إلا بعد إفصاح السائل عن هدف السؤال الذي يعرف إجابته أي طفل *


----------



## Rosetta (27 مارس 2011)

رقم واحد قال:


> وما هي أجزاء جسد المرأة التي تكون عثرة للرجل؟
> وما هي  أجزاء جسد الرجل التي تكون عثرة للمرأة؟



*كفاك إحراج يا أخ رقم واحد 
فهذه الأمور معروفة عند الجميع !!!!
عجبي منك فهل هذه أسئلة تسأل؟ ​*


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

رقم واحد قال:


> يا اخي اجابتك لم تكن واضحة بما فيه الكفاية
> اقربها لك اكثر
> انا كمسلم أجيز اظهار كامل جسمي ما عدا المنطقة الواقعة بين السرة والركبة...حسب ديني
> انت كمسيحي ما الذي تجيزه على نفسك؟ فقط هذه هي الفكرة فهلا وضحتها لي من فضلك



*انا فاهم قصدك اخي بس هذا لا يتعلق بما ترشدنا اليه المسيحية هذا يرجع كما قلت لك سابقا حسب شخصيتي و راءي ولا علاقة لها بايمانا او بمسيحيتنا*


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

*اسف استاذي فريدي لم اقرءها و رديت *


> *رجاء من الأخوة الأفاضل عدم الرد على السؤال*


----------



## رقم واحد (27 مارس 2011)

fredyyy قال:


> *إن كنت تعرف أن السؤال غير مُعقد *
> 
> *إذاً أن تعرف الإجابة *
> 
> ...



صدقوني ان هدفي فقط المعرفة وليس اثارة نزاع بين المتحاورين


----------



## رقم واحد (27 مارس 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا فاهم قصدك اخي بس هذا لا يتعلق بما ترشدنا اليه المسيحية هذا يرجع كما قلت لك سابقا حسب شخصيتي و راءي ولا علاقة لها بايمانا او بمسيحيتنا*


اوك شكرا لك عالافادة واسف لانني اتعبتك
سعيد بصداقتك يا bob


----------



## Critic (27 مارس 2011)

> انت يا bob شو اللي بتغطيه عن الناس في الحياة العامة وشو اللي بتجيز ان تكشفه امام الناس حسب دينك ؟؟


*بص يا اخ واحد*
*المسيحية ليست بالتلقين و الاجازة من عدمها*
*النص المسيحى مرن*
*الله اعطاك عقل ثم قال لك لا تعثر غيرك و تحلى بالحشمة و على هذا قس الامر*
*فهل هذا صعب ؟*


----------



## رقم واحد (27 مارس 2011)

إلى كل الاعضاء الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع
شكرا لكم جزيلا على ما بذلتموه من جهد وانا آسف حقا لانني اتعبتكم في ايصال الفكرة وانا آسف حقاً
سعيد جداً بصداقتكم


----------



## bob (27 مارس 2011)

رقم واحد قال:


> اوك شكرا لك عالافادة واسف لانني اتعبتك
> سعيد بصداقتك يا bob





> إلى كل الاعضاء الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع
> شكرا لكم جزيلا على ما بذلتموه من جهد وانا آسف حقا لانني اتعبتكم في ايصال الفكرة وانا آسف حقاً
> سعيد جداً بصداقتكم


*يا حبيبي نورتنا و لو عندك اي سؤال لا تتردد في طرحه حتلاقي هنا من يساعدك*


----------



## رقم واحد (27 مارس 2011)

*اوك
اعتقد الموضوع انتهى هنا
وأرجو من الادارة اغلاقه
تحياتي للجميع*


----------



## fredyyy (27 مارس 2011)

رقم واحد قال:


> إلى كل الاعضاء الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع
> *شكرا* لكم جزيلا على ما بذلتموه من جهد
> وانا آسف حقا لانني اتعبتكم في ايصال الفكرة
> وانا آسف حقاً سعيد جداً بصداقتكم





*ونحن نشكرك أيضًا *

*نصيحة عندما تخرج للناس إلبس بدلة وجذاء *

*ومن معك من نساء ألبسهم فساتين محترمة *

*بهذا تكون قد تخلصت من كل ما هو عورة *

*في المرة القادمة *

*نريد أسألة أكثر عمقاً في العلاقة مع  الله *

*يغلق لعدم التشتيت *


----------

